# Permanent IBS-D



## Ramses2 (Feb 6, 2020)

I hardly know where to start. I have had uncontrollable diarrhea for the last 9 years. It started quite suddenly and it is an every day, all day occurrence. The worst part is that I have little to no warning. I can feel ok one second and the next second I have a dire emergency. I often can not make it from my recliner to the bathroom which is only 14 feet away.

If I need to go to Dr or the grocery store I must not eat a single thing for 16 hours and even then I must wear diapers.

One dim ray of hope: sometimes, not every time, when I make home made vegetable soup and consume at least 2 large bowls of it the following day I might have a slightly formed stool and no emergencies. Another thing which sometimes helps is home-made apple sauce.

Neither Loperamide nor Pepto-Bismol are any help.

Thank God I'm 74 years old and near the end of my life because this life is ruined by diarrhea.

Yes, I've seen a G.I specialist dozens and dozens of time and he has run every test . All stool samples are negative for bacteria and all invasive internal exams are also negative.


----------



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

I am sorry that you are suffering.

Is there any medication that you started about 9 years ago that coincided with your IBS onset?

If the above is ruled out , have you tried probiotics to see if they are of any help to you ?


----------



## Ramses2 (Feb 6, 2020)

Hello Kenny,

I can not recal any meds that I started 9 years ago but if I did then I no longer take that med.

I have not tried any probiotics. The last time I saw my G.I. doc, he said I "might" have a bacterial overgrowth in my small intestine but he did not prescribe any med for that.


----------



## Ilyria (Jun 2, 2020)

Hello Ramses2
If you indeed have a bacterial overgrowth in your small intestine then you will be prescribed antibiotics. This condition is called SIBO and there is a breath test to determine this..look it up online and if your symptoms match then contact your G.I.doc. Maybe you can order the test and do it at home(I did that) It is very simple to do and I recommend it. 
Also if you have time you can check up low FODMAP diet to identify your food triggers..maybe it can make your BMs a bit more predictable. 
When I was in a tough situation a few years ago and had SIBO confirmed one of the things that helped me get stronger and to heal my intestines was bone broth so you could try with that too.


----------



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

Ramses2 said:


> Hello Kenny,
> 
> I can not recal any meds that I started 9 years ago but if I did then I no longer take that med.
> 
> I have not tried any probiotics. The last time I saw my G.I. doc, he said I "might" have a bacterial overgrowth in my small intestine but he did not prescribe any med for that.


Please check with your doctor if probiotics is a good option for you to try.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

Try Lomotil or Motofen. Both helped me when I had constant liquid diarrhea. Force your doctor to give you a round of antibiotics if he even "thinks" it might be bacterial overgrowth. I hate doctors that cant comprehend how awful it is. If he does nothing find a new doctor.


----------



## Ramses2 (Feb 6, 2020)

AZGuy said:


> Try Lomotil or Motofen. Both helped me when I had constant liquid diarrhea. Force your doctor to give you a round of antibiotics if he even "thinks" it might be bacterial overgrowth. I hate doctors that cant comprehend how awful it is. If he does nothing find a new doctor.


I live in Mexico and I can buy Lomotil over the counter. Unfortunately, it does absolutely nothing for me. Not even if I over dose.

This IBS, if that is what the problem is, is seriously affecting my emotional state. Kinda hard for me cope with even the most basic of life's chores. Deep depression has grabbed ahold of me.


----------



## rayan17 (Jul 15, 2016)

Ramses2 said:


> I live in Mexico and I can buy Lomotil over the counter. Unfortunately, it does absolutely nothing for me. Not even if I over dose.
> This IBS, if that is what the problem is, is seriously affecting my emotional state. Kinda hard for me cope with even the most basic of life's chores. Deep depression has grabbed ahold of me.


Did you give kratom a try? It has absolutely changed my life, for better. Please go through this thread https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/339682-22-yrs-of-ibs-d-halted-with-first-dose-of-kratom/page-13#entry1470812 . If you have any question, please free to ask.


----------



## Ramses2 (Feb 6, 2020)

rayan17 said:


> Did you give kratom a try? It has absolutely changed my life, for better. Please go through this thread https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/339682-22-yrs-of-ibs-d-halted-with-first-dose-of-kratom/page-13#entry1470812 . If you have any question, please free to ask.


I have never heard of Kratom. I'll look into it.


----------



## Noca (Oct 24, 2015)

Try either Kratom, Cannabis, or Doxepin or some combination of the above.


----------



## ScottR77 (Mar 21, 2021)

Ramses2 said:


> I hardly know where to start. I have had uncontrollable diarrhea for the last 9 years. It started quite suddenly and it is an every day, all day occurrence. The worst part is that I have little to no warning. I can feel ok one second and the next second I have a dire emergency. I often can not make it from my chair to the bathroom which is only 14 feet away.
> 
> If I need to go to Dr or the grocery store I must not eat a single thing for 16 hours and even then I must wear diapers.
> 
> ...


I`m so sorry to hear what you are sufferung


----------

